# Okay to give this supplement?



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Cosmo is supposed to get a high fibre diet and we've been giving him pumpkin with every meal. Fibre supplements are probably quite a bit more cost effective, however, so we're looking to try those for a little while. 

We have some fibre supplements kicking around and am wondering if they are appropriate for Cosmo:

Alva-Amco :: ULTRA-FIBER® Balanced Soluble & Insoluble Fiber Supplement

Ingredients: cellulose, chicory fibre, oat bran, psyllium, apple, prune, citrus, caramel, carmine, pharmaceutical glaze

If so, what is the dosage? Recommended dosage for humans is 9 pills a day (!), 3 before each meal. 

I've been given some great advice about fibre supplements on this forum allready which is great so I know what alternatives I can use if this particular supplement is not appropriate for him.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I don't know, but before giving it find out what "pharmaceutical glaze" means....does it contain an artificial sweetener or something else that is toxic to a dog?

What does the term "contains no available carbohydrates"mean? That's in the advertising.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

I personally would not give this. Like Dallas Gold said, we don't know what "pharmaceutical glaze" glaze is, and it also contains caramel which is sugar, and sugar can cause diarrhea. Brady needs a fiber supplement too, and our vet recommended plain, sugar free Metamucil. We use 1 teaspoon per meal, but you can adjust that a little up or down to find what amount works best for your dog. Also, you have to add water to the food when using this because the fiber, if given dry, can cause an intestinal blockage.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

What about metamucil?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Metamucil wafers are great for dogs and low calories. Our vet suggested them for Selka and he loved them.


----------



## Garfield (Apr 7, 2009)

Would never give a fiber pill to a dog. FWIW, my vet nutritionist recommends high fiber cereal for non-allergic dogs that need supplemental fiber. A diet change to a higher fiber food or the inclusion of green beans are some other options, depending on the needs of your dog.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

If there is no wheat allergy, try shredded wheat.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I think we need to be super aware of giving anything for humans to our dogs. It has just been found that many of the pediatric meds that were also prescibed for dogs have xylitol added ( a recent occurence), which is very toxic (a small dose even fatal) to dogs.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I will check in with my vet as well.

I did go ahead and buy some cheap oat bran for now. How much should I give per day? He is eating Natural Balance Lamb and Brown Rice.


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

My vet has only recommended Metamucil (Sugar free) as a fiber supplement. 
Another option is to add veggies to the diet.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

rhondas said:


> Another option is to add veggies to the diet.


That would be my ideal but unfortunately he gets GI issues with anything but his basic kibble (but even that doesn't always work)...hence the fibre supplements. I hope once he's doing well for a while to try out some peas. Pumpkin does work and we will add some of that come fall but the canned stuff is just too expensive.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Metamucil dosing is 1 tsp per 10-25 lbs.

75 lb dog gets 3 tsp. per meal


----------



## Garfield (Apr 7, 2009)

jackie_hubert said:


> Thanks everyone! I will check in with my vet as well.
> 
> I did go ahead and buy some cheap oat bran for now. How much should I give per day? He is eating Natural Balance Lamb and Brown Rice.


Always good to check with your personal vet. Whatever fiber supplement you go with, remember to start small and build up (gives the dog's system time to adjust and gets you to the minimal effective amount, which is different for every dog). In terms of cereal, start with a spoonful of crushed and, if necessary slowly increase the amount (much asthe rate you would a food change) until you get the desired results (would think a 1/4 cup or so should ultimately do the trick).


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Do I have to cook the oat bran first?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

jackie_hubert said:


> Do I have to cook the oat bran first?


I eat a lot of raw oatmeal and oatbran, but when I do I eat in in skim milk and drink a ton of coffee at the same time so I know I'm getting liquid to help it down the digestive system. With oat bran, I think the amount of fiber is the same, whether it's raw or cooked, and it might be tastier to him if you did cook it in water, to make it easier on his system....but...I'd be interested to know what others say.


----------



## Garfield (Apr 7, 2009)

jackie_hubert said:


> Do I have to cook the oat bran first?


I'd just try adding a bit of crushed cold cereal such as bran flakes, fiber one or even shredded wheat to his kibble (no need to precook that way). However, if you prefer to try a hot cereal such as oatmeal instead, yes, cook it first, otherwise you may add to the problem. Another thing, for significant gas, it's prefectly acceptable to administer Gas X (just not the chewable form), though I'd probably changing food/other fixes before resorting to medicating as a long term solution.


----------

